# 2009 Hobby Van with garage



## astartup (Apr 24, 2012)

We have just bought a 59 plate Hobby Van. Has anyone done a modification to the ladder up to the bed above the garage as the original ladder, once in position, has to be moved to go into the bathroom. It stops the door opening wide enough to allow access! Only a problem when half asleep at night! The bottom of the ladder needs to be closer to the wardrobe then everything's fine.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

without a photo I can not help you, but from the sound of it maybe it is too long.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Likewise I do not know the layout of your van but we also have a high garage with bed over it. The Dethleffs answer is to supply a triangular corner unit of two carpeted steps in wood. These are fixed to the floor by removable screws that can be undone by hand. There may be other solutions but these work well. In the past I have had ladders that hurt my feet and end up knocking the varnish off everything they touch when being removed.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Exsis has twin longitude bunk beds over the garage, with two steps, (storage under) but they don't foul either the twin low wardrobes, which are under the front section of the bunks. Our toilet door is fwd a little and slides.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Take the solid door off, replace with Moroccan beaded hanging door. :wink: 

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

PX for a van that does not have bed over garage.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

cabby said:


> PX for a van that does not have bed over garage.
> 
> cabby


NEVER!
Yes there are compromises to be made having a large garage, big enough to carry my two electric bikes and everything else and keep them clean.
Plus the advantage of sleeping on the outside and never knowing when my luck may be in :wink:

Alan


----------

